# Dialing in at 20 meters



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Yes, as a matter of fact, I am a little proud of getting three hits out of five shots inside a tuna-can-sized circle from 20 meters (66 feet). I was shooting a canvas micarta version of the Axiom Champ I recently made. It was banded up with .65mm Precise latex, tapered 5/8-3/8 inch and a RayShot Super Sure pouch. Ammo was 3/8-inch steel.






Of course, it was a dirty target, with a bunch of my misses showing. 
But, it's spring and time to get outside and shoot! My current shooting project is to earn a 20 Meter Badge from Slingshot Forum. I need at least 3 out of 5 shots in the circle. 
I aim to make it!
Pun intended!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Great shooting man, you’ll get that badge in no time ????????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I was certainly satisfied with 3shots. You got all five from ten meters so you totally can do this. Is the wind ever calm up on that hill?lol Beautiful place buddy!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

You are shooting very well! 20 meters is a challenge and always feels good when shooting goes fine. Especially in such a nice place and weather. I'm absolutely sure you will get your badge soon. Extra point for your work on that slingshot frame  have a nice shooting day over there. :wave:


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Luck over skill said:


> Great shooting man, you'll get that badge in no time


Thanks for the support L/S!

Part of the challenge is shooting with the camera rolling. It's something to get used to!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Ibojoe said:


> I was certainly satisfied with 3shots. You got all five from ten meters so you totally can do this. Is the wind ever calm up on that hill?lol Beautiful place buddy!


Thanks, Joe!

If I can record myself hitting 3 on a clean target, I will definitely submit it!

What? There was wind yesterday?! That was about as calm as it gets!

The redbuds blooming make this hill even more scenic than usual.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Tremoside said:


> You are shooting very well! 20 meters is a challenge and always feels good when shooting goes fine. Especially in such a nice place and weather. I'm absolutely sure you will get your badge soon. Extra point for your work on that slingshot frame  have a nice shooting day over there. :wave:


Thanks, Mark. I think shooting at 20 meters really challenges my consistency. Yesterday's weather was too good to pass up!

Thanks, also, for the comments on the new frame. You made a comment some time ago to the effect that the function of ergonomics was not just comfort, but also feedback, and that corners and edges have a role in providing that feedback. I think you were talking about your Torque design. But the idea really helped me wrap my head around my attraction to shooting frames like this one - thin and flat. Hope to see new shooting vids from you soon!


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

Terrific idea of building this catchbox from a barrel! I like the mirror concept too.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

steveewonders said:


> Terrific idea of building this catchbox from a barrel! I like the mirror concept too.


Thanks!

The forum is a great place for sharing ideas. That's where I first saw a barrel catchbox (very tough) and shooting vids with mirrors positioned to show the target and shooter.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful scenery You will get your badge in no time. For those who have never had the pleasure of meeting this gentleman, he is as good as they come. The first time I met KawKanhe was playing Stairway To Heavan on his Ukulele he was even kind enough to bring it back the next day so my GodSon could hear him play.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Good shots and nice looking shooting place :thumbsup:


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice shooting bud


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Good shooting. An truly admirable goal. Wow!


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

With your knowledge and dedication and willingness to share it, I’m sure you’ll have it down pat in no time. What a gorgeous spot! Do like a redbud in bloom. Defines the season.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I thought that I was pretty good at 20 meters, but Nell used to beat me more often than not at 20 meters. She had our record at the little balloon (1 1/2 by 3 inches) back then at 13 consecutive hits. She was about 72 to 74 years old when she shot that. The best target that I ever shot was at a 25 yard pistol target at 25 meters at the 2004 tournament. I put all 10 shots in the black and 7 in the 10 ring. That score was why I won that tournament! At some of the exhibitions that we shot, Nell would rarely miss a sugar cube at 15 feet. I do miss my Love and my shooting buddy. It has been a little over 4 years now!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I thought that I was pretty good at 20 meters, but Nell used to beat me more often than not at 20 meters. She had our record at the little balloon (1 1/2 by 3 inches) back then at 13 consecutive hits. She was about 72 to 74 years old when she shot that. The best target that I ever shot was at a 25 yard pistol target at 25 meters at the 2004 tournament. I put all 10 shots in the black and 7 in the 10 ring. That score was why I won that tournament! At some of the exhibitions that we shot, Nell would rarely miss a sugar cube at 15 feet. I do miss my Love and my shooting buddy. It has been a little over 4 years now!


Thanks for those comments, Tex!

You have posted on the small (partially inflated) balloon target before. Hitting that 13 consecutive times is quite a feat! By age, I have a few years to work on it! And the sugar cubes, too!

I seem to remember a newspaper photo of you and Nell shooting side by side. It must be tough to continue alone after a life with such a fine partner.

I hope you have rehabbed enough to do some light shooting. Sometimes all we can do is to keep putting one foot in front of the other, my friend.


----------

